# Essex show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, what a day I had there with my Polo, he got 1st and BOB and he also got first in all 5 side classes he was entered into giving him his first Red card day, he was beaten for BOV by a whisker by a very deserving Birman kitten , also met Tillytiller there with her NFC, the usual suspect Ellen with the lovely Chester and I'm not sure but was that you Wicket that I got a few pics of your lovely Devon?????


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

And my Polo


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Polo :thumbup1: Lovely photos - none of Polo though 
Cross posted -


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Only lets you post 5 photos at a time, Polo is the first reply


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations to the lovely Polo xxx Can't wait for the next cuddle 

It was such a lovely day, Chester did fab too. He got his merit was placed 1st in beed class and got the BOB.

Very very proud of my baby boy xxxx

Had breakfast with Tillytiller, lovely day, fab company as always.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

My nephew came to the show yesterday, had a lovely day.

Here he is grooming Chester :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi All, 
Congratulations!!  
I really had a great time and am looking forward to the next show and seeing you all again!! Thank you for all your help I was a bag of nerves  

Super proud of Millie :thumbup1:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Big congratulations! and well done to you all :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations to all. 

Lovely photo's Steve


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Still wondering if Wicket was the Devon owner????


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Steverags said:


> Still wondering if Wicket was the Devon owner????


mine was the little chocolate smoke Devon kitten at the end of the row, next to the lady in the photo (wish I was that glamorous lol) - was absolutely thrilled as she won breed first and best of breed and two of her three side classes, and also got the members choice rosette and it was both of ours first show - I was so nervous I forgot my camera 

The day flew so fast, I had my parents and niece in the afternoon and before I knew it it was time to go home and I hadnt found your lovely petforum people. 
I think I have the show bug now thought, it was fantastic to get to talk cats all day


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Well done to all :thumbup:
Phroaigs dad and his breeder made Gold Olympian and BIS Foreign   she is very impressed as is everyone else.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

When and where was this show in Essex. Obviously i've missed this year but would like to make a note in the diary for next year.

Well done to all the winners pics look great.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

GingerJasper said:


> When and where was this show in Essex. Obviously i've missed this year but would like to make a note in the diary for next year.
> 
> Well done to all the winners pics look great.


It was in Kent, Swanley


----------

